# World shore angling*championships 2012*



## Ra.T (28. September 2012)

Hallo...,
falls ein Kollege in den Herbstferien an der Zeelandküste Urlaub macht, dann könnte ihn dieses hier interessieren:

.... *29e Wereldkampioenschap Kustvissen Heren en het 20e Wereldkampioenschap Kustvissen Dames*, dat gehouden zal worden langs de prachtige kust van Walcheren, Nederland van 13 - 20 oktober 2012. ....

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/sportvissers/wk_kustvissen_2012/?page=wk_kustvissen_2012

Da ich ja auch wieder in Westkapelle bin, werde ich da auch vorbei schauen. 

Finde ich sehr interessant so mal zu schauen, wie es so die Profis machen, man lernt ja nicht aus.

Zum Glück angeln die nicht an meiner Stelle, sondern mehr an den Stränden von Zoutelande und Domburg.

mfg 
Ralf


----------



## a.bu (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: World shore angling*championships 2012**

Moin Ralf,

in 12 St. fährt das Team los. Wenn Du einige nützliche Tipps für uns hast, jederzeit gerne...wir müssen uns auf diese Strände ja auch erst einstellen. Du findest immer einige von uns beim Training an den Stränden die Du beschrieben hast. Also, ordentlich Daumen drücken, vielleicht sehen wir uns ja.

Gruß Andreas|wavey:


----------



## Ra.T (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: World shore angling*championships 2012**

Hallo Andreas,
vielleicht nützlich, oder auch nicht.
Letztes Jahr im Herbst wurde ab Zoutelande der Strand neu aufgeschüttet, mit einem riesen Pumpschiff.
Dadurch hat sich das Gefälle am Ufer gegenüber der letzten Jahre sehr stark verändert. Fanden die Fische wohl auch nicht so gut.

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren noch nie so viele Makrelen und Seesterne aus dem  Wasser gezogen, wie dieses Jahr und wenig Schollen.

So, Tipp's zum Angeln geb ich dir aber nicht.

Ich wünsche euch und allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg
und eine spannende Woche.

mfg
Ralf


----------



## Pippa (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: World shore angling*championships 2012**

Abend,

das, was Ralf sagt, ist schon halbwegs richtig 
Ich bin seit 30 Jahren - mal mehr, mal weniger angelnd - regelmäßig vor Ort.
Die letzte Aufschüttungswelle hat vor 4-5 Jahren begonnen. Das Angeln in Zoutelande hat sich dadurch in der Tat sehr verändert. In den warmen Monaten fängt man mehr Wolfsbarsche und Makrelen (küstennah) als früher.
Jedoch ist es so, dass Otto-Normal-Brandungsangler (wie ich) keinen Spaß mehr hat, wenn die Fische tiefer stehen/liegen. Durch die Aufschüttungsmaßnahmen haben sich über Großteile des Küstenabschnitts Gebirge unter Wasser gebildet, die ich nicht überwerfen kann und somit ein klassisches Brandungsangeln annähernd unmöglich macht. Ich konnte zwar vor 3 Wochen noch vereinzelt Schollen und Klieschen fangen, jedoch waren die Fänge und Größen sehr bescheiden. Ich denke und hoffe, dass ihr Cracks nicht mit diesen Problemen zu kämpfen habt und die Berge locker überwerfen könnt. 

Als Tipp kann ich euch auf den Weg geben, dass weiter südlich - Richtung Dishoek - kaum bis gar nicht aufgeschüttet wurde. Dort dürfte die U-wasser-Struktur weitestgehend unverändert sein. 

Wie läuft der Wettbewerb eigentlich ab? Bekommt ihr über die komplette Zeit feste Spots zugewiesen oder habt ihr dahingehnd ein Mitspracherecht? 

Ich habe, als ich vor 3 Wochen dort war, überall die Plakate gesehen. Sofern es der Job zulässt, werde ich ab dem 13. ebenfalls vor Ort sein. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja?! 

Hinweis: In den Ortschaften gibt es eigentlich überall free Wi-Fi ;-)


----------



## Ra.T (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: World shore angling*championships 2012**

Hallo Pippa,
das Wettangeln ist bei Flut.

DAMES
DAG
Parcours:
Maandag 15/10 
Training: 
Westduin
Dinsdag 16/10 
1e wedstrijddag: 
Zoutelande-Westkapelle 
Woensdag 17/10 
2e wedstrijddag: 
Westduin

Donderdag 18/10 
3e wedstrijddag: 
Baaiweg (Domburg)

Vrijdag 19/10 
4e wedstrijddag:
Zoutelande

HEREN
DAG
Parcours:
Maandag 15/10 
Training: Zeven Golven (Domburg)

Dinsdag 16/10 
1e wedstrijddag: Westduin

Woensdag 17/10 
2e wedstrijddag: Zoutelande-Westkapelle 
Donderdag 18/10 
3e wedstrijddag: Westduin

Vrijdag 19/10 
4e wedstrijddag:Baaiweg (Domburg)


----------



## Pippa (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: World shore angling*championships 2012**

Hoi Ralf,

danke für die Info sowie den Denkanstoß, die Website der sportvisserij aufzusuchen #h Bin jetzt im Bilde und noch mehr angefixt, den Könnern über die Schulter zu schauen. Vor allem, wie sie bei Flut in Zoutelande angeln werden/wollen |rolleyes


----------

